
UC Berkeley invested in consultants to boost chancellor’s image - qsymmachus
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/UC-Berkeley-invested-in-consultants-to-boost-9147047.php?t=490c6adc8d6f1f4dfd
======
dmfdmf
"invested" LOL

